# February 2013 Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Your GSD on stuff*
*Show us your GSD on various things*
(play off the Stuff on Mutt website)​ 

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)* 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Monday, February 25th to enter your picture. Voting will run February 26th - March 3rd.​


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

...


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

...


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Tarp by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## BritS (Feb 11, 2013)

*...*

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Sies-Carey (May 10, 2012)




----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

***


----------



## BritS (Feb 11, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38922&stc=1&d=1360935908


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

*** photos removed - rules #1, 2 & 5 ***

Rules are _always_ posted at the top of the photo contest thread, please read before posting.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable tucker (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

**photo removed - rules #2 **


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #7 **


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## DadTo2GSDs (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39258&stc=1&d=1361033682


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

..........


----------



## SadieBelle12 (Feb 5, 2013)

...


----------



## FF20 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Uploaded with ImageShack.us*


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## BUS33 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

...


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Stealth (Oct 8, 2010)

http://s274.beta.photobucket.com/us...b0859cda043adc49d8d31f4c_zpsf930565e.jpg.html


----------

